# follicals and hcg injection



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi all,
what size do your follicals need to be before they will give you the all clear for hcg injection? Im getting really fruastrated as im told a different date everytime i go for a scan. On wed she told me either this wed or fri, then yesterday she told me monday!! I want to scream. Currently my follicals are around 11.2 (Scan yesterday) will they wait till they are over 18mm before giving trigger jab
thanks


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hiya hun, They usually want a few of them to be over 18mm, which is why you are probably being moved all the time. Dont worry hun i had to do the same as they werent quite ready, it is frustrating but better to be certain than to have it too early or your eggs wouldnt be mature enough.

Love Bronte xx


----------

